

Ask HN: Apps asking for access to Facebook messages - gentlyyes

Whenever I see this (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;S7SMOTq.png), I get really freaked out. Is this a normal permission? If there is a data breach, does that mean private messages will be out in the wild?
======
elyrly
There adding features to the application beyond the typical scope of Facebook
API [ie. Publishing]. Unless you are willing to allow access to your account
it would be advice to stay away.

------
gentlyyes
Also — does it mean the developers can just browse private Facebook
conversations of their users?

------
marc123455
Http://www.facebook.com/johannie.stpierre.1

~~~
marc123455
Hey

